# need to disable TPMS in C6 A6 ASAP



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

putting a set of 19s on a customers car and i need to know how to completely deactivate the car from sensing or even knowing it has a tire pressure monitoring system on it.
If this is possible, it will save me from ripping apart 8 wheels and tires, switching over valve stems from stock to the 19s, and remounting 8 tires.
please help ASAP.
I tired the search function, didnt work.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Without having looked into it very deep, change the can gateway coding using the long coding helper to get rid of TPMS.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Yup, should work.
Select -> 19-CAN Gateway -> Long Coding -> Long Coding Helper.
Turn off the bit for TPMS.
-Uwe-


----------



## 33742 (Jul 2, 2003)

*tpms light still*

Hey there. I know this is an old topic but I just picked up a 2006 A6 and tried the last sequence and turned off the tpms by unchecking the box etc... and I still have the light on do I need to save this somewhere? Any help is much appreciated. Joe


----------



## 33742 (Jul 2, 2003)

Help bump!!!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Instead of bumping, feel free to post an Auto-Scan from the car in question.


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

In the mk5 vws you can turn the system off by cycling through thevoutput tests until you hit "system off", maybe it's similar?


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Not similar at all...


----------



## NedRager (May 15, 2005)

You might try pulling the fuse for the TMPS after unchecking it in the CAN module... or buy 4 more TMPS sensors. I found them on sale for less than $40 ea. My Jetta has it but luckily my A6 doesn't since I have 5 sets of wheels and 6 sets of tires between the 2 cars.


----------



## kbg1978 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Resolution for 2008 A6 C6 tpms disable*

Long time reader, first time poster. I decided to break my silence because I finally resolved the TPMS issue with my 2008 A6. I had my winter tires put on this season and from that point on the tpms malfunction lamp in the instrument cluster and center display unit persisted no matter how many resets I performed in the MMI; despite confirming that each tire's pressure (including spare in trunk) was o.k. and that the sensors were at the right frequency and actually transmitting; and regardless of how much praying, cursing and ugly looks I gave my car for the past 3 months. From reading the forums looking for an answer I realized I wasnt the only one ready to snap if I had to look at those amber lights and hear that obnoxious beep every time I started my car :banghead: 

I cant promise this will work for any other model, but this is exactly what I did step by step and it worked for me the same day I picked up my Vag-Com. 

First, I went into the secondary fusebox and pulled the tpms fuse. The fusebox is located along the side of the glovebox that meets the door when closed. It is easier to pry open if the glove box is open. The fuse to remove is the 3rd slot on the top (black plastic not brown) fuse setup. There are pink retainer clips that span the fuse setups in my car; they easily come out and go back in with a little fidgeting. I wouldnt stress if they were missing from your car. The fuse is an orange 5 watt and it was located in the 3rd position from the left.

Next I used my Vag Com. I went first into the Can Gateway and used to the long-coding helper to deselect the tire pressure monitoring bit. You simply uncheck the box. Second I looked at every instance in the installed control module section where tire pressure came up. In my car, it was control module 17. Notably, this same module appears in several different locations. I went into the module each time I found it and subtracted 16 from the first four numbers. Specifically, the original code value was 2065288, which became 2049288. 

The two warning lights went away separately, as I accessed the different modules. Notably, it happened instantly for each as I selected the "Do it!" button in the respective module. The lights have not returned. It had been so long that I actually had to look up what was supposed to appear in the top of the center display in the manual. It shows your current radio station or, if listening to a CD, the track number / name  

I tried to be as clear as possible, but feel free to hit me up if I can provide more info. Solidarity and whatnot.


----------



## 33742 (Jul 2, 2003)

kbg1978 said:


> Long time reader, first time poster. I decided to break my silence because I finally resolved the TPMS issue with my 2008 A6. I had my winter tires put on this season and from that point on the tpms malfunction lamp in the instrument cluster and center display unit persisted no matter how many resets I performed in the MMI; despite confirming that each tire's pressure (including spare in trunk) was o.k. and that the sensors were at the right frequency and actually transmitting; and regardless of how much praying, cursing and ugly looks I gave my car for the past 3 months. From reading the forums looking for an answer I realized I wasnt the only one ready to snap if I had to look at those amber lights and hear that obnoxious beep every time I started my car :banghead:
> 
> I cant promise this will work for any other model, but this is exactly what I did step by step and it worked for me the same day I picked up my Vag-Com.
> 
> ...


 Thanks I will try this!!! Joe


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

Uwe said:


> Yup, should work.<p>Select -> 19-CAN Gateway -> Long Coding -> Long Coding Helper.<p>Turn off the bit for TPMS.<p>-Uwe-


Tried it. Bit is unselected now, TPMS error symbol still showing up.

2006 A6

scan:

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910

Friday,03,January,2014,15:56:51:36008

Chassis Type: 4F (4F0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 07 08 09 0E 0F 13 15 16 17 19 34 36 37 42 46 47
4F 52 53 55 56 61 62 65 67 72 76 77

VIN: WAUDL74F86N031344 Mileage: 216550km/134557miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
07-Control Head -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
34-Level Control -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Not registered 0011
67-Voice Control -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 4F0 910 560 E HW: 4F0 907 559 
Component: 4.2L V8/5V A 0010 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0007772
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 24475401E757573ED0B-8071

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 4F1 910 156 Q HW: 09L 927 156 A
Component: AG6 09L 4,2 MPI USA 0040 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: 4093427
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 326BA259ADA3C98E527-8067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4F0-910-517.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 517 C HW: 4F0 614 517 C
Component: ESP 8.0 quattro H03 0090 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0017256
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 24475401E757573ED0B-8071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 4F0-910-852.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 852 HW: 4F0 905 852 B
Component: FBSAUDIC6 ELV H30 0160 
Revision: 27100401 Serial number: 10600300183352
Coding: 0000015
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: E3C5971D22D99006691-80B6

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F0 910 131 L
Component: FBSAUDIC6 EZS H44 0070

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4F0 910 335 
Component: FBSAUDIC6 KSG H26 0080

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 4F0 910 220 G
Component: FBSAUDIC6 IDG H44 0060

1 Fault Found:
00192 - Rear Left Door Handle Touch Sensor (G417) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00111011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 241
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 4F0-910-7xx-07-H.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 731 B HW: 4E0 035 729 
Component: Interfacebox H43 1190 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 303FM057501479
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 21495D15F8454216BBD-8074

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F0 910 609 B
Component: Bedienteil MMIC6H07 0010

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 00000000169420

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 0101.06.050000000100010238ÿ

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 010238ÿ

1 Fault Found:
01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 190
Reset counter: 133
Mileage: 208145 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.09.22
Time: 12:50:30


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4F0-910-043.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 043 HW: 4F1 820 043 S
Component: KLIMABETAETIGUNGH12 0160 
Revision: 00000027 Serial number: 00000000149844
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: DBB5AFFD1AA9A8C6211-808E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 4F0-910-279.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 279 A HW: 4F0 907 279 A
Component: ILM Fahrer H14 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 4F0907279 
Coding: 0113123
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 275D430D9661BC26F59-8072

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F1 910 113 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer AudiC6 H05 0150 
Coding: 00062736
Shop #: WSC 02335 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH10 0050 
Coding: 00141886
Shop #: WSC 02335 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0E: Media Player 1 Labels: 4E0-910-111.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 111 E HW: 4E0 035 111 A
Component: CD-Changer H44 0430 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ5ZBE7176492
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 1B356FFDDA2968C6611-804E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 4E0-910-593-XM.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 593 E HW: 4E0 035 593 A
Serial number: AUZ4Z7D6021649
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2959453580758A56E3D-807C

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 217
Mileage: 208173 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.09.24
Time: 17:46:54


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No SW: 4F0 910 561 A HW: 4F0 907 561 A
Component: ABSTANDSREGELUNGH04 0060 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0011118
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 21495D15F8454216BBD-8074

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4F0-910-655-8R.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 655 F HW: 4F0 959 655 A
Component: 66 AIRBAG AUDI8RH29 0300 
Revision: 11H29000 Serial number: 00359D091B7F 
Coding: 0013878
Shop #: WSC 08175 444 84038
VCID: 2A5BBA398573814EEA7-807F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F0 910 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 002 0040

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332CSME0A131F2D6

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342CSME0A213219X

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6352QSME05037667B

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6362QSME051940434

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63734SME02122343I

Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63834SME021B326F%

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4F0-910-549.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 549 A HW: 4F0 953 549 C
Component: J0527 0310 
Revision: 00H01000 Serial number: 90026051440568
Coding: 0012251
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 275D430D9661BC26F59-8072

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 H07 0090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4F0-910-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 930 A HW: 4F0 920 980 K
Component: KOMBIINSTR. M73 H15 0630 
Revision: 01000000 Serial number: 4R134F665 
Coding: 2289263
Shop #: WSC 08175 067 57207
VCID: 21495D15F8454216BBD-8074

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 4F0-910-468.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 468 A HW: 4F0 907 468 E
Component: Gateway H10 0060 
Revision: 10 Serial number: 11009053190086
Coding: EEFE7BCC1B7904
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 275D430D9661BC26F59-8072

1 Fault Found:
01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 105
Mileage: 216556 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2014.01.03
Time: 15:50:12


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: None
Part No SW: 4F0 910 553 C HW: 4F0 907 553 A
Component: J197 LUFTFEDER H17 0030 
Serial number: 00871000098800
Coding: 0000010
Shop #: WSC 08175 444 58570
VCID: 24475401E757573ED0B-8071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No SW: 4F0 910 760 HW: 4F0 959 760 
Component: Sitzmemory FS H04 0050 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000896400
Coding: 0082954
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: E1C99D1538C582167BD-80B4

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 4E0-910-88x-37.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 887 N HW: 4E0 919 887 C
Component: MNS US H44 0740 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 355FZ057547727
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 387F90714BDF23DE6C3-806D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 4F0-910-793-42.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 793 B HW: 4F0 959 793 B
Component: TSG FA H11 0040 
Revision: 00-00000 
Coding: 0051947
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 2959453580758A56E3D-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 4F0-910-289.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 289 G HW: 4F0 907 289 G
Component: Komfortgeraet H19 0140 
Revision: 01400019 Serial number: 01004469990000
Coding: 4618429
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 2E53B629B99BED6E36F-807B

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H03 1301

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 4F0-910-223-BO.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 223 A HW: 4F0 035 223 A
Component: DSP-High C6 H09 0140 
Revision: PROD_01 Serial number: 00000000787937
Coding: 0000026
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 1C376CE1DF276FFE68B-8049

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II Labels: 4F0-910-280.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 280 HW: 4F0 907 280 B
Component: ILM Beifahrer H10 0080 
Revision: Serial number: 00000000001617
Coding: 0012114
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: DEB3A6E909BBBDEE46F-808B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 4F0-910-793-52.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 793 B HW: 4F0 959 792 B
Component: TSG BF H11 0040 
Revision: 00-00000 
Coding: 0051947
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 2959453580758A56E3D-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 4F0-910-801.clb
Part No SW: 4F0 910 801 HW: 4F0 907 801 
Component: EPB C63C0030 H03 0030 
Revision: C63C0030 
Coding: 0006022
Shop #: WSC 02334 785 00200
VCID: DDB1A1E504BDA6F65F5-8088

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 C HW: 4F0 907 357 C
Component: AFS 1 H01 0030 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000017
Shop #: WSC 02327 785 00200
VCID: 26434E09916BA52ECEF-8073

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F0 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Modul links H01 0010

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4F0 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH02 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 4E0-910-541.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 541 F HW: 4F0 035 541 B
Component: TUNER EU/US/RDW H42 0480 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 394FS057555124
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 2345571DE2595006A91-8076

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. Labels: 4F0-910-181.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 181 E HW: 4F0 915 181 A
Component: ENERGIEMANAGER H12 0490 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000048322
Shop #: WSC 08175 444 58592
VCID: 2345571DE2595006A91-8076

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4F0 915 105 D
Component: von VA0 1506010583 
Coding: 344630393135313035442056413031353036303130353833
Shop #: WSC 00000 384 00290

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 4F0-910-795.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 795 HW: 4F0 959 795 
Component: TSG HL H11 0030 
Coding: 0051754
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: E9D98535C0F5CA56A3D-80BC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 4F0-910-273-BA.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 273 HW: 4F0 907 273 
Component: Reifendruck 3 H04 0080 
Revision: 00040080 Serial number: 00000700006645
Coding: 0062422
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: E0CF981133CF8B1E743-80B5

1 Fault Found:
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 51
Mileage: 210225 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.10.21
Time: 09:43:34

Freeze Frame:
(no units): 129.0
Voltage: 14.40 V
(no units): 61.0
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.
Not Recogn.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 67: Voice Control Labels: 4E0-910-75x-67.lbl
Part No SW: 4E0 910 754 J HW: 4E0 035 753 A
Component: SDS 3501 US H45 0600 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000506030306
Shop #: WSC 12336 024 394758
VCID: 2D51B125B49D96760F5-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 4F0-910-795.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 795 HW: 4F0 959 794 
Component: TSG HR H11 0030 
Coding: 0051754
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: E9D98535C0F5CA56A3D-80BC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 4Fx-910-283.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 283 B HW: 4F0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 4-Kan H09 0020 
Revision: 00H09000 Serial number: 11720515004990
Coding: 0001206
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 2345571DE2595006A91-8076

1 Fault Found:
01548 - Sensor for Parking Aid; Rear Right (G206) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 29
Reset counter: 101
Mileage: 207758 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.09.15
Time: 19:53:18


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 4E0-910-336.lbl
Part No SW: 4F0 910 336 B HW: 4E0 862 335 
Component: Handyvorb2 H11 0440 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000007501880
Coding: 0010900
Shop #: WSC 02335 785 00200
VCID: 224B5219FD43590EA27-8077

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

Place a tick in Central Convenience module 46 Byte 17 bit 5 as inactive (Passat, yours may be different)


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

RichardSEL said:


> Place a tick in Central Convenience module 46 Byte 17 bit 5 as inactive (Passat, yours may be different)


How is that tick location called (to find corresponding one in my C6 A6)?


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

vtraudt said:


> How is that tick location called (to find corresponding one in my C6 A6)?


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

"Place a tick in Central Convenience module 46 Byte 17 bit 5 as inactive (Passat, yours may be different)


vtraudt said:


> How is that tick location called (to find corresponding one in my C6 A6)?


I ticked it off here:
Select -> 19-CAN Gateway -> Long Coding -> Long Coding Helper.
Turn off the bit for TPMS.

==> Will check if the ticker shows up in the central convenience module as well.


----------



## MitchPope (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm having the same problem, but with an R32. A few days ago the "Tire pressure too low" message came on in the MFD. I've had the warning light since I've changed to my winter tires. All of my pressures are good, and my summer tires haven't moved from where they were before, in case the TPMS sensors were connecting before. Will try to turn off with VCDS, but here is my autoscan in case there is something else going on. I did the UM DSG/ECU combo tune in December, so that is likely what the other codes are from.

VCDS
Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0(x64) Data version: 20130910
www.Ross-Tech.com
Dealer/Shop Name:
Workshop Code: 000 00000 000000
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday,11,January,2014,16:01:30:19586
VIN: WVWKC71K48W091680
Mileage: 125157km Repair Order:
Chassis Type: 1K (1K0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 22 25 37 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
65
VIN: WVWKC71K48W091680 Mileage: 125150km/77764miles
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 1010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday,11,January,2014,16:01:30:19586
Page 2
VIN: WVWKC71K48W091680 License Plate: BDKT 880
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 022 906 032 KU HW: 022 906 032 GP
Component: R32-DQ-LEV2 G UM11
Revision: 1QH02--- Serial number: VWX7Z0G73NN8VR
Coding: 0000178
Shop #: WSC 00001 000 00000
VCID: 68F15E525B3F595E3C3-803D
1 Fault Found:
049409 - No Communication with Transmission Control Module
U0101 - 008 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 123076 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:16:37
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 87.0°C
Temperature: 33.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.557 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (UMª) Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 011 CC HW: 02E 927 770 AD
Component: United 500 082 1405
Revision: 05108020 Serial number: 00001008310118
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 04940 001 00001
VCID: 52859CBACDA3C38E727-8007
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday,11,January,2014,16:01:30:19586
Page 3
VIN: WVWKC71K48W091680 License Plate: BDKT 880
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK60-A.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AB HW: 1K0 907 379 AB
Component: ESP 4MOTION MK60 0102
Revision: 00H13001
Coding: 0021128
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 72C53C3A6DE3A38E927-8027
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 BS HW: 1K0 907 044 BS
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 120 1111
Revision: 00120021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 79D70B163095D0D6D3D-802C
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday,11,January,2014,16:01:30:19586
Page 4
VIN: WVWKC71K48W091680 License Plate: BDKT 880
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AJ HW: 3C0 937 049 AJ
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000007422510
Coding: EE8F8F210004150047140000001400000038730B5C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 93009 999 84799
VCID: 71C7333668E598966BD-8024
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 270707 021 0501
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 93009
Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RLS 290807 046 0204
Coding: 00207646
Shop #: WSC 93009
2 Faults Found:
00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9)
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 11
Mileage: 123209 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63
Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 14.25 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
ON
01314 - Engine Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 11
Mileage: 123076 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday,11,January,2014,16:01:30:19586
Page 5
VIN: WVWKC71K48W091680 License Plate: BDKT 880
Freeze Frame:
ON
Voltage: 11.55 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 H HW: 8E0 035 593 H
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H06 0080
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7G0123852
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E7DE84AB95BC76E36F-807B
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 6T AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D09AT1$
Coding: 0013908
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 6CF922424FC7757E58B-8039
Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007
Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6332MSME254215651
Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6342MSME2542571FD
Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6352QSME3410190FA
Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 6362QSME336E3C2DY
Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 63727SME0F116376%
Subsystem 7 - Serial number: 63827SME0F115A01.
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday,11,January,2014,16:01:30:19586
Page 6
VIN: WVWKC71K48W091680 License Plate: BDKT 880
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AQ HW: 1K0 953 549 AQ
Component: J0527 036 0070
Coding: 0012122
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 8127E3F6D84508161BD-80D4
Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX
Component: E0221 002 0010
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 D HW: 1K6 920 974 D
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1216
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G73NN8VR
Coding: 0007203
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 354FC7265C0DF4B6775-8060
2 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 11
Mileage: 123076 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:01:18
01315 - Transmission Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 11
Mileage: 123076 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:16:38
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday,11,January,2014,16:01:30:19586
Page 7
VIN: WVWKC71K48W091680 License Plate: BDKT 880
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0052
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 070807F1000557
Coding: ED831F075003020000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3041F632A36FD19E243-8065
2 Faults Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 10
Mileage: 123076 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:01:19
01315 - Transmission Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 10
Mileage: 123076 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 12:16:38
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 554 L
Component: Haldex 4Motion 0116
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 364DC02A410BFFAE7EF-8063
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday,11,January,2014,16:01:30:19586
Page 8
VIN: WVWKC71K48W091680 License Plate: BDKT 880
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K6 920 974 D HW: 1K6 920 974 D
Component: IMMO VDD 1216
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: VWX7Z0G73NN8VR
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 354FC7265C0DF4B6775-8060
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 1K0-919-887-MFD2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 919 887 G
Component: Navigation 0050
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3D5FDF06643D2CF6BF5-8068
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120A
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3851CE124B1F09DE6C3-806D
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.141 H08 1901
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 354FC7265C0DF4B6775-8060
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday,11,January,2014,16:01:30:19586
Page 9
VIN: WVWKC71K48W091680 License Plate: BDKT 880
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: KSG PQ35 RDK 052 0221
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 139006885103281B0904058FB0080A04889C00
Shop #: WSC 01287 785 00200
VCID: 8429EAE2C7571D3E30B-80D1
Subsystem 1 - Component: Sounder n.mounted
Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted
Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted
1 Fault Found:
00893 - Switch for Trunk Handle (E234)
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 16
Time Indication: 0
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 1K6 035 456 B HW: 1K6 035 456 B
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0006
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 00000008109899
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B7BE15E8A49B246111-807E
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 006 120A
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3957CB16701510D693D-806C
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
VCDS
Self-Diagnosis Log
Saturday,11,January,2014,16:01:30:19586
Page 10
VIN: WVWKC71K48W091680 License Plate: BDKT 880
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 1T0-907-357.lbl
Part No: 1T0 907 357
Component: Dynamische LWR 0003
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: F4C9BA2297F72DBE00B-80A1
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-095.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 095 H
Component: Radio 0050
Coding: 0010046
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 2A75E45A85B3AB4EEA7-807F
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 CT HW: 1K0 959 433 CT
Component: RDK 0450
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 8429EAE2C7571D3E30B-80D1
1 Fault Found:
01521 - Sensor for Tire Pressure
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 184
Mileage: 120926 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:48:35
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

kbg1978 said:


> First, I went into the secondary fusebox and pulled the tpms fuse. The fusebox is located along the side of the glovebox that meets the door when closed. It is easier to pry open if the glove box is open. The fuse to remove is the 3rd slot on the top (black plastic not brown) fuse setup. There are pink retainer clips that span the fuse setups in my car; they easily come out and go back in with a little fidgeting. I wouldn't stress if they were missing from your car. The fuse is an orange 5 watt and it was located in the 3rd position from the left.


Can someone clarify?

"secondary fusebox" - the one at the side of the dash (facing the door) on passenger side?
"3rd slot on the bop, 3rd position from left" - does anyone have a photo showing that fuse box and highlight the position?


----------

